# Motorola publishes Jelly Bean upgrade schedule..



## bhushan2k (Dec 9, 2012)

Source: Motorola forum


----------



## rakeshyadav (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2012)

Please try to quote important part of the news in the post itself.


----------

